# First Betta Picture



## Elsewhere (Dec 30, 2012)

This is my Betta Themis. I know it's pretty awful, but this is my first time ever drawing a Betta


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

its not awful, its pretty good, you might want to add the ventral fin though.


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

your welcome to practice on any of my fishy's if you want


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Not bad for the first time! Super adorable!!


----------



## Elsewhere (Dec 30, 2012)

Gah, I knew something was missing! Frazzled brain  I think I'm done drawing for a while, I just thought I'd see what people thought... I was babysitting and they wanted a "Fishy Pictu" so this is what I came up with XD

EDIT: Hit post too soon... Thank you both for the compliments and moral boosters XD


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)




----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

LOL. I love the drawing but you might want to make the fins a little bigger.


----------



## Elsewhere (Dec 30, 2012)

Actually, the fins are kinda accurate size for her  I don't have any pics of her in my albums, she's newish XD I've added in a ventral fin now XD


----------

